# Superbikes from today



## TCimages (Apr 19, 2008)

not my usual macro shots, but just as fun:

1





2




3




4




5




6


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 19, 2008)

suhweet!!!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 19, 2008)

You gotta love some good old fashioned knee dragging.....nice shots


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! Those are all SOOO good.  I can't believe how close their knee's are to the ground.. I love the last 2 shots the best!!


----------



## TCimages (Apr 19, 2008)

thank guys


----------



## crh428 (Apr 19, 2008)

> Wow! Those are all SOOO good. I can't believe how close their knee's are to the ground.. I love the last 2 shots the best!!


 
Thier knees touch the ground... but they have a thing so they don't lose skin.


----------



## Heck (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW, Thats all I have to say.


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if it hurt when their knees touch the ground.  Very nice images also, I especially like the last two, show a lot emotion.


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 21, 2008)

it doesn't hurt they have pads in the knees

great shots


----------



## TCimages (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for the comments.  Yeah the knees are protected with knee sliders.  The guy in number two is at maximum lean.  He is hitting the lean indicators on the foot pegs (see the sparks).


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 21, 2008)

Great shots!

Love the flowers in the field!


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice Shots!!  I like them all.  Wish I had time to get out to a race.

Nice shots on the wreck.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2008)

Great series TC.  I knew straight off the guy in #2 was on the razors edge.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks again guys.  Glad you liked them


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you ever taken a bad picture. All the pictures I've seen are awsome.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 29, 2008)

Toni Marie said:


> Have you ever taken a bad picture. All the pictures I've seen are awsome.



awww, that's really sweet Toni.  Thanks


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Terrific shots.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## ToddB (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice shots!!!  I love the one of the 195 bike.  The sparks really set it off.

Is that Summit Point?

As for touching your knee...it freaks you out the first time you feel it touch pavement.  But after a few sessions where you are consistantly draggin knee, you get used to it.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 30, 2008)

ToddB said:


> Nice shots!!!  I love the one of the 195 bike.  The sparks really set it off.
> 
> Is that Summit Point?
> 
> As for touching your knee...it freaks you out the first time you feel it touch pavement.  But after a few sessions where you are consistantly draggin knee, you get used to it.




Thanks.  Yes, it's summit point WVa


----------



## lockwood81 (May 3, 2008)

Nice shots all of them. I really enjoyed 2 with the sparks.


----------



## taracor (May 3, 2008)

These are fantastic shots man, very nice.

I've always wanted to race superbikes, heh..  One of those pipe dreams I guess.


----------



## TCimages (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys.


----------

